# 

## Elektronarzędzia

Witam
Postawmy pytanie - i rzetelnie udzielmy odpowiedzi ( elektronarzędzia dla specjalistów )
jaka firma elektronarzędzi jest ta dobra. Moja opinia to wstępna co się rozeznałem po sklepach i opowieściach pracowników jak i serwisów  
- ostatnio testowałem wiertarko wkrętarka AEG BS14G2-LI-152C (14V / 1,5Ah) Li-ion


-miejsce 6

niebieski Bosch 
wiele zwolenników miał dawniej jak sprzęt naprawdę był nie awaryjny 

-miejsce 5
Metabo 
Ponoć duża liczba klientów narzeka na serwis

-miejsce 4
De Walt 
osobiście spotkałem sie z pozytywnymi opiniami ludzi którzy pracowali na tym sprzęcie na wyspach 

-miejsce 3
Makita 
prawie co drugi sklepie z elektronarzędziami można kupić sprzęt Makita
ale i jest tez opinia odkąd  zaczęto Makite produkować w Chinach to sa częste wizyty w serwisach 

-miejsce 2
Milwaukee i Aeg
Często polecane i niezawodnie i co najważniejsze z 3 letnia gwarancja  

-miejsce 1
Celma
Bo nasz  bo u nas robiona ale czy tak naprawdę dobra marka 


*Co wy o tym sadzicie ?*

----------


## Jarek.P

Sądzimy, że ktoś usiłował sobie cichutko reklamę swojego portalu robić. Nie wiesz czasem, kto?
Link usunąłem...

----------


## sokratis

A gdzie autorze umieściłbyś na tej liście Trytona, bo jak widzę premiowane są na tym spisie bardzo markowe sprzęty?  :smile:  A to chyba nie o markę chodzi, a o jakość, ewentualnie stosunek cena/jakość. Kupowałem niedawno od nich po raz kolejny i na razie jestem zadowolony, ze nie wydałem fury kasy, bo sprzęt wytrzymuje długą pracę i na razie nie miałem awarii.

----------


## rapscallion

temat z cyklu lepszy mercedes czy bmw...

nie da się jasno określić czy lepsze jest to czy to. Jeden producent a lepsze wkrętarki inny ma lepsze szlifierki a jeszcze inny ma najlepsze w klasie młotowiertarki.
Nie ma producenta ktry ma wszystko najlepsze.

----------


## Redakcja

W domu warsztacie warto mieć kilka przydatnych narzędzi. Jakie? Zobacz nasz film poradnik:




Więcej filmów poradnikowych - zobacz na murator.tv - Telewizja poradnikowa dla Was

----------


## Spotykacz

Ja ostatnio zafundowałem sobie taki nabytek...



Bosch w kategorii jakość/cena cały czas wypada dobrze.

----------


## Truler

Ciekawe że zabrakło na 1 miejscu Hilti

----------


## tombuild

aeg mnie bardzo pozytywnie zaskoczyło, spokojnie nada się też do bardziej profesjonalnego użycia i nie jest aż tak drogie. Miał ktoś z Was do czynienia z tą serią 18v?

----------


## holmes12

tak mam 18V wiertarko - wkręratkę AEG. Dla mnie to super rozwiązanie, zwłaszcza po przejściu z kabla na akumulatory. Zwyczajnie dużo poręczniej i wygodniej. Konstrukcja sprzętu jest solidna, a akumulator długo trzyma.

----------


## Wormse

W pracy najwięcej używamy Boschy, ale jest też kilka Makit. Jeśli chodzi o stosunek cena/jakość to Makita wyżej wg mnie. Akumulatory jedynie trochę słabe

----------


## markomarek

jak do firmy budowlanej to tylko AEG, ja u siebie mam ich sprzęt i jestem zadowolony. Raz konkretnie zainwestowane pieniądze, ich urządzenia są niezawodne, lekkie, te 18V mają wystarczająca moc do pracy, akumulaorty wystarczają na długie godziny pracy i co chyba najważniejsze- są bardzo dobrej jakości.

----------


## Ququ

Ja opieram się na marce Metabo. Najlepsza dla mnie, a używam jej już przez jakiś czas. 12 woltów to aż za dużo. W ogóle firma poszła w bezprzewodowy sprzęt, to bardzo na plus, niczego tak nienawidzę, jak kabli, które plączą się gdzieś pod nogami  :bash: 
Dodatkowo plus,że na akumulatory w swoich sprzętach dają 3 lata gwarancji. I chyba ta ostatnia opcja przekonała mnie najbardziej do bezprzewodowego sprzętu budowlanego, a trzeba przyznać, że sprzęt używany już kilka lat bardzo mocno, serwisowany jeszcze nie był  :smile:

----------


## CafeDelTom27

Ja pacuje ostatnio na HILTi i dla mnie są najlepsze

----------


## goreckimichal

Dla mnie Hilti wygrywa

----------


## coachu13

Celma ? To już wolę no name.

----------

